# Housebreaking



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

My mali pup spends most of his time at my feet or in his crate. Aside from cutting off water by 8pm and generally doing the crate method of house breaking I thought I would a marke.

He does his thing outside, I've been marking it with YES and we play tug. IT seems to have worked well. No accidents for two days now and he's letting himself out the doggie door. The draw back is the last four times now he gone out to do his thing, he comes running back into the house barking and ready to bite.=D> If I'm not ready with the rag, it's going to be an ankle or pant leg.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris sounds like junk to me. Better off sending him to Delaware and try again! JMHO...8-[ :-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Chris sounds like junk to me. Better off sending him to Delaware and try again! JMHO...8-[ :-o



He's definitely learned that pooping means he gets to fight.:smile: I haven't had anything in the house other than Rotts, pugs or a scottie for the past 30 years. This Mali is a whole other deal.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Poop means fight :-s :-s :-s 

If you say so:^o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Poop means fight :-s :-s :-s
> 
> If you say so:^o


What??

Seriously, when he goes out and does his thing, he comes running back into the house ready to play.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> What??
> 
> Seriously, when he goes out and does his thing, he comes running back into the house ready to play.


Well, yeah! _ "He does his thing outside, I've been marking it with YES and we play tug."_

:lol: :lol:

You'd better keep the rag ready!


----------

